# S Scale =1/64 Figures



## camaro marty (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyone have any good links?
Thank you


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Most S scale figures are used with model railroads:

http://www.trainweb.org/crocon/sstructures.html

Click on the "Figures". This site has information on multiple brands.


----------

